# Poppers?



## Southwest Fisher

I have been using water poppers for a few years now, and had some success with largemouths on occassion, but I feel it was all luck, as I have no idea how to properly play one. So the question is, how do you properly retrieve them? Steady, or erratic? I usually retrieve kinda steady to keep it taut, then give it a little flick without forming a pattern. Shuld I be letting it sit for a bit after I splash? I have noticed that more than one bass has missed it entirely while it's sat on the surface, usually right after a splash.

Wondering if anyone knows the "proper procedure" for enticing nice bass strikes, thanks!


----------



## Rick Acker

I think you should let the fish dictate the pattern...(same with any lure or species) I like to throw them, and let them sit for 5 to 10 seconds before I first twitch them. If the fish are not very active...slower and more pauses in between twitches. The more active the fish, the fewer pauses I use. Nothing beats fishing topwater. Good Luck!


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Thanks for the advice, Rick, that's exactly what I was wondering, as I have never really let it sit too long before starting the retrieve, but I can see how that would give fish time to cruise over to the lure and inspect what just made the splash.

Also, have you had any experiences where something other than the desired bass strikes your topwater? One of the lakes I fish Largemouths in also has quite a few Northerns in it, and many of them hit my spinners and spoons during the last part of the retrieve when it is close to shore, wondering if I should plan on using a leader in case one of them go after it as well. Again, this has yet to occur, but I've only recently started using the popper. One time when I did use a leader it did affect how I made it "pop" during the return.

Appreciate it!


----------



## jgat

I love fishing top-water baits. It is fishing excitement at it's best. I usually like to cast and let the bait sit for 5-10 seconds and work a slow retrieve popping the lure and letting it sit for 5 seconds or so and then repeat all the way to the boat. Then speed it up gradually until you find what the fish are looking for on that given day. In my experience a slower retrieve has worked better most of the time. I would'nt use a leader unless you are really having problems with pike breaking you off. It will definitely throw off the action and how the bait sits in the water.


----------



## Chuck Smith

You want to make it POP. So what I do cast it. Let it sit. Then I give it a pop and retrieve. let it sit...then pop and retrieve. It is great. I love catching sunnies on it in the shallows. I use my fly rod. Nothing like catching 3/4 sunnies on a fly rod with a popper. 2 lb bass are really fun too... :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

Yep, Northerns will always be a possibility when fishing top water. Sometimes it ****** me off....I think I have a 5lb plus bass, and it's a snot rocket...Oh well!


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Gentleman, thanks for the tips. I was on a small lake at Camp Ripley this week and absolutely hammered the LMs on a popper when nothing else would give me a strike. At one point I had hits on four straight casts, it was a blast! Here was my attempt at a self-portrait:


----------

